# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  anybody have pics of Primobolan Depot

## diaryman

hi guys if anybody have pics of Primobolan Depot manufacture by Turkey
i want close pics from all side cuz i want to buy it and iam not sure about real or fake turkish Primobolan Depot

thanks....

----------


## judge_dread

Check mine bro....

----------


## MichaelCC

another pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50389
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50390

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics Michael & Judge

----------


## ajfina

> another pictures:
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50389
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50390


michael STOP putting ur name on the center of ur pics ,i can't use them 
just kidding bro

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> michael STOP putting ur name on the center of ur pics ,i can't use them 
> just kidding bro


These 2 Bros have the best Primo pics on here.

----------


## ajfina

yes they do
very nice

----------


## diaryman

really thanks bros.....  :7up:

----------


## Seajackal

I think that's enough for you to take some good hours of studing those
pics. Good study bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## diaryman

> I think that's enough for you to take some good hours of studing those
> pics. Good study bro!



 :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:

----------

